# EJB - lokale oder entfernte Interfaces



## Thomas F. (13. Dez 2004)

Hi,

ich schreibe gerade meine erste EJB Anwendung und wüsste gern mal Eure Meinung zu folgendem Sachverhalt:
Ich habe mich entschieden alle Entity-Beans nur mit lokalen Interfaces auszustatten und den Zugriff von außen ausschließlich über die entfernten Interfaces der Session-Beans zu realisieren. Die Session-Beans rufen dann an
dem entsprechenden Objekt die Methoden der lokalen Interfaces der Entity-Beans auf. Da alle Entity-Beans nur lokale Interfaces besitzen muss ich auch für vermeintlich kleine Aufgaben eine extra Session-Bean schreiben.
Beispielsweise erfolgt das Anlegen einer neuen Entity innerhalb einer Session-Bean. Der Aufruf der entsprechenden Methode dieser Session-Bean ist ungleich geringer, als das eigentliche Erstellen der Entity.
Ist es sinnvoll trotz allem den Umweg über Session-Beans zu wählen, oder würdet Ihr für solch kleine Sachen den Entity-Beans auch entfernte Interfaces zur Verfügung stellen und direkt darauf zugreifen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Dez 2004)

> Der Aufruf der entsprechenden Methode dieser Session-Bean ist ungleich geringer


was soll "geringer" heissen?


> Ist es sinnvoll trotz allem den Umweg über Session-Beans zu wählen, oder würdet Ihr für solch kleine Sachen den Entity-Beans auch entfernte Interfaces zur Verfügung stellen und direkt darauf zugreifen?


Ja, bündle ALLE "geringen" Sachen in einer einzigen "grossen" SessionBean!


----------



## foobar (13. Dez 2004)

BTW Dieses Pattern nennt sich Session Facade 
http://java.sun.com/blueprints/corej2eepatterns/Patterns/SessionFacade.html


----------



## bellmann29 (11. Jan 2005)

Es können auch mehrere Fassaden in der Applikation benutzt werden. Die Anzahl der Methoden in einer Fassade sollte nicht zu groß sein. Es wird mit der Zeit ziemlich unübersichtlich.


----------

